# Tree Stands



## Jim

What are you using? After my Summit Viper broke apart at the welds 10 feet up in a tree, I have been skeptical.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

My climber is a Summit Viper. Comfortable stand. Climbs easy. Quiet once you're on the tree, but noisy assembling/dissembling and when packing. I can't believe the welds broke. Is it a steel or aluminum version? I think those stands come with a 5 year warranty???

I have been hunting from a climber exclusively for the last 10 - 12 years. I am to the point in my life where lugging a climber around on every hunt has lost its appeal, especially for stands that I hunt year after year and for morning hunts. This year I invested in 4 lower end hang-on stands and a set of climbing sticks for each stand along with a ground-to-stand safety life line for each. My goal in 3 -5 years is to go from 100% climber hunting to 10% climber hunting. 

With stand, sticks, and safety line came to right at $200 per set. I hope to be able to add 2 stands a year moving forward of the initial investment of 4. Lower end sticks, screw-in steps, or climbing ladder could reduce total cost for each set.

*Stand*
Field and Stream Timberline
https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=41796676
Priced anywhere from $59 - $79
*Pros*
Huge platform; footrest; huge seat; flip up seat; adjustable seat angle; quiet on the tree; all joints have nylon bushings; secured with two provided straps
*Cons*
Heavy; no ratchet strap; cannot adjust platform angle; expanded metal feels a little mushy under foot

I bought one of these stands; was so impressed that I bought 3 more. I feel it has changed my hunting strategy not having to hump the extra weight of a climber or make the extra noise. My only regret is not having the disposable income to invest in hangons years ago.


----------



## panFried

Sorry to hear Jim but good to know as a Summit Viper SS owner. Like RBO, I've been using mine going on season 5! It's super comfy and sleeps one comfortably [emoji3]. Other than a few paint chips its held up well.

I also have a summit hang-on platform which is too scary for me now. Not sure if I'll ever hang that thing again even for Bass Addict! HA

Then I have a Direct Outdoors 2-man surround ladder stand for youth hunts. It's really nice when taking a youth out but it wouldn't fit 2 adults unless they were skinny.

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/tree-stands/two-person-buddy-stands/direct-outdoors-2-man-surround-ladder-stand.html

Personally I like the climbers, and I think you just may have had a faulty stand. However I'm not tied to any brand as long as it's light and strong!


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher

I use a API climber a bit noisy to get to my tree with but real light, once its on your back you cant tell its there. Comfortable for the long sits and quiet up in the tree. It has a heavy chain almost like a small dirtbike chain that wraps around the tree instead of a cable which in my opinion gives it a lot of side to side support. I feel real comfortable hanging off the side if need be to take a shot. A harness also helps with the sense of security.


----------



## JMichael

I have been hunting with a climber almost exclusively since before the first aluminum model was ever built (those steel bastards sure were heavy). I've been using my current stand, (API Grand Slam) for about 15-17 years now and I love it. It's not going to win any contest for lightest or quietest, but it packs in reasonably quiet, grips the tree super well (I've never experienced even a slight slip), and is extremely stable & comfortable once it's locked in to position. I think I could easily sit in my stand from daylight to dark comfortably, but I usually don't exceed more than 6 hours. It's a proven fact that you can easily take a short nap :roll: in complete safety and comfort if you wanted to.


----------



## baseball_guy_99

I as well almost exclusively hunt out of a climber. A summit razor ss. I have had it from about 10 years now and the only thing i have had to do was replace the climbing cables (only because all of the plastic wore off and I didn't like the cable sticking out) and the padding that goes on the stand (i left it out after a season and the squirrels had a hay day with the padding).


----------



## Charger25

I use an older Tree Lounge with the bow stand , hands down one of the best and safest out there. Well crap, #-o #-o just found out they went out of business.........................


----------



## JMichael

Charger25 said:


> I use an older Tree Lounge with the bow stand , hands down one of the best and safest out there. Well crap, #-o #-o just found out they went out of business.........................


Another draw back to The Tree Lounge is having to feed and care for the two pack mules that it takes to haul your stand to and from the woods. :lol: I actually had a buddy that hunted out of one. I got in it at ground level just to see how it sat. Comfortable doesn't begin to describe sitting it one if you wanted to take a nap, but I didn't like it at all when it came to taking a shot from that stand, especially if it was a long shot and you could use a little brace to steady your aim.


----------



## lovedr79

I use a field and stream climber. Sturdy but heavy. Strong and plenty of room. Very comfortable to sleep in.....Had to get better transport straps. I have a walmart bone collector hang on that is very roomy with a shooting rail. Love it. And a gander mtn. 15' ladder stand that I have used for years.


----------



## Charger25

JMichael said:


> Charger25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use an older Tree Lounge with the bow stand , hands down one of the best and safest out there. Well crap, #-o #-o just found out they went out of business.........................
> 
> 
> 
> Another draw back to The Tree Lounge is having to feed and care for the two pack mules that it takes to haul your stand to and from the woods. :lol: I actually had a buddy that hunted out of one. I got in it at ground level just to see how it sat. Comfortable doesn't begin to describe sitting it one if you wanted to take a nap, but I didn't like it at all when it came to taking a shot from that stand, especially if it was a long shot and you could use a little brace to steady your aim.
Click to expand...



LMAO :LOL2: all too true


----------



## MunkMaster

i use an api grand slam. it is really light, and comfortable. the only complaint is that the lower chain that is coated with plastic has worn alittle and I have to try extra quite for it not to make noise.


----------



## JMichael

MunkMaster said:


> i use an api grand slam. it is really light, and comfortable. the only complaint is that the lower chain that is coated with plastic has worn a little and I have to try extra quite for it not to make noise.


There is a "mod" you can do to replace the black "plastic/coating" that covers the chain with some of that clear hose/tubing that Home Depot sells. I think the ID of the hose was 5/8", but don't count on that. I did the mod to mine but haven't tested it out thoroughly yet. I don't have a link to the mod write up but it shouldn't be too hard to find with google.

Almost forgot, putting the chain into the tubing is very tough IMO, but it will go in there, and I was able to climb quieter with less effort after doing this mod. :lol:

EDIT: I found that "mod" I was referring to. https://www.guncustomizing.com/API-Treestand.htm


----------



## HOSS606

I used the summit Goliath for almost 10 years before it was stolen. I loved that stand, so I bought another summit, the summit razor. I figured it would work well because I bow hunt 99% of the time. I didn't factor in that I am built for a Goliath and not a viper size stand. After looking around I really liked the lone wolf, but not the price. I stumbled upon the XOP tree stands on a hunting forum I am apart of. I got a XOP powerhouse xl, which is the equivalent of the lone wolf wide sit and climb. If I am not hunting out of my climber I have several ameristep nontypical avenger lock on stands I have hanging and 4 lone wolf climbing sticks.


----------



## juggernot

I bow hunt out of an old API Grand Stand Magnum, it has held up well over the years and I'm over #200. When I'm not Bow hunting I prefer to still hunt on the ground sneaking, checking the wind and setting up on the ground when I find a good spot to hunt for a while. Last 5 deer I've shot from the ground @ less than 50 yds. w Black Powder or a .308. Much more satisfying for me to put myself in the right spot and get the shot than sitting in a tree. I've had deer within 5 yds that never new I was there.


----------



## huntinfool

I use the summit RAZR. Third season, and I'm pretty rough on it. Not one problem yet. 

I have a Lone Wolf that I've been meaning to put up for sale. Lays down compact and is very well built. I'm just not able to sit in it with my back. Its a killer stand.


----------



## Grumman338

Rifleman tree stand 
Warren and Sweat 
Used mine for 35 years
And a newer Buckshot Bigshot Stand that’s 25 years old excellent stand
Started my Tree Stand hunting with a Baker Climbing Tree Stand .
I remember once in a tall popular tree I climbed up 30 feet and my stand came off my feet and fell to the ground before I could get it set. This was before safety straps and I had a death grip on that tall popular tree and inched my way back down in the dark too. That happen a few times over my years until I went to the Warren Sweat Rifleman Stand I never looked back at the Baker Stand again. I glad no one saw me hugging that tree 30 feet up with no stand under me. Looking Back I guess I was lucky!


----------



## MrGiggles

Summit Openshot. Very light, packs easy. 

Biggest downside is that of all climbers, will not work in all trees. But I have climbed trees from 10-24+ inches, many crooked ones, and many times will unhitch the top to get over a limb. Just gotta be creative.

It is not the easiest to climb with, but I like not having a rail in the way, and in open areas, I can sit sideways in the seat and hide behind the tree.


----------

